# Dowel jigs



## phil2010 (26 Oct 2010)

I was thinking of getting a wolfcraft dowel jig are they anygood.


----------



## johnf (26 Oct 2010)

The Joint genie is the business http://www.joint-genie.com/ 

i've no experience of the wolfcraft one


----------



## phil2010 (26 Oct 2010)

Hi ,which genie do you have cheers.


----------



## johnf (26 Oct 2010)

Hi Phil

I have the craftsman 8mm and a short 6mm bar they were bought as a special offer a few years ago I use them a lot easy and accurate


----------



## joiner_sim (26 Oct 2010)

http://www.freewebs.com/simonswoodwork/coffeetable.htm

On that page, third picture down, theres a Wolfcraft dowelling jig. If thats the one you're enquiring about, then you can see the results on thatpage for yourself. Used correctly, you can align up timbers in my case, almost perfectly and for the money I'd recommend it,


----------



## Harbo (26 Oct 2010)

I have the Joint Genie set too - bought at Yandles a few years ago.

Really well made and easy to use.


Rod


----------



## phil2010 (26 Oct 2010)

John can you use normal brad point drill bits when working with the genie thanks.

That table looks nice simon, this is the jig http://www.axminster.co.uk/wolfcraft-wo ... prod23628/


----------



## Mooeee (26 Oct 2010)

Woodcraft in America do fantastic range of doweling jigs.


----------



## custard (26 Oct 2010)

Now where was I reading that the drill used for a dowel hole in end-grain should be of a fractionally different diameter than the drill used for the corresponding dowel hole in end grain?

It illustrates the reality that "accuracy" in woodworking is a relative term! 

Personally I've found my old Record dowelling jig to be pretty useful, and by and large as accurate as the Festool Domino that I normally use now. But there's many on this forum that demand a higher level of precision than any of these dowelling jigs can reasonably hope to deliver.


----------



## Froggy (26 Oct 2010)

Hi Phil, I looked at the Joint Genie some time ago and liked the look of it but ended up going for the cheaper Axminster jig http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... prod21981/
It's not as flexible as the Joint Genie and perhaps consequently has been sat on the shelf unused since shortly after I bought it.


----------



## johnf (26 Oct 2010)

phil2010":kpww4b3t said:


> John can you use normal brad point drill bits when working with the genie thanks.
> 
> That table looks nice simon, this is the jig http://www.axminster.co.uk/wolfcraft-wo ... prod23628/



They supply the drill bit with the genie kit I am still using that just a good quality HSS bit lasts forever in timber

I made this with a joint genie

http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr26 ... 010362.jpg


----------



## phil2010 (26 Oct 2010)

Thanks john,so froggy you dont rate the wolfcraft or the axminster one you linked to,what do you use instead.


----------



## Jonzjob (27 Oct 2010)

I inherited a Stanley Dowel Jig no 59 from my father-in-law. A cracking bit of kit. Still available on flea-bay at times!!


----------



## joiner_sim (27 Oct 2010)

phil2010":3es4nfxx said:


> John can you use normal brad point drill bits when working with the genie thanks.
> 
> That table looks nice simon, this is the jig http://www.axminster.co.uk/wolfcraft-wo ... prod23628/



That one you're linking to just looks like a newer version of the one I've got in the picture. As you can see my one came in a box set. It came with the jig piece and 3 drill bits with stops and the glue, dowels and some other bits and bobs. That table is really the only thing I've used it on so far, as I have had to shut up shop for now, until I get my own house. And currently having to settle to just do wood work as a job!


----------



## Froggy (27 Oct 2010)

phil2010":1jwp2x8h said:


> Thanks john,so froggy you dont rate the wolfcraft or the axminster one you linked to,what do you use instead.


.
M & T joints


----------



## Gary (27 Oct 2010)

joiner_sim":3jdb3bn1 said:


> On that page, third picture down, theres a Wolfcraft dowelling jig.



Sim

Are those Clarke saw stools?

If so what's the stability like?


----------



## joiner_sim (28 Oct 2010)

They are the clarke folding trestles. I have fitted timber to the tops. The stability is okay, but can get a bit rocky when doing anything which requires alot of force, e.g. cutting joints. They worked for me as a bench with an offcut of a fire door blank, as space was limited and this mean't I could move it about and adjust to the job I was doing.


----------

